# Mini horse stall size



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

6' seems kind of narrow. Will it be locked in the stall? My goats (one of whom is 36") share open access to a 4 x6 in decent weather & when it pours for more than a day, I move them into a 10x10. I haven't owned a mini since I was a little kid though. Lol. But that size seems good for my 2 goats ;-) that's similar at least. Is 6' your only option?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gwyneth (Sep 3, 2011)

The mini will be turned into the stall at night and if the weather is absolutely terrible then he would also be in his stall. I could make it a full stall size, 12' by 10', but I was just wondering if I could save some space.:lol:


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

I have no idea how your barn is shaped inside, but can you do 8'? How big is your mini?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

